# Totenkopf als Vektorgrafik



## butrov (15. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche schon seit längerem einen Totenkopf als Vektorgrafik, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden Hat jemand evtl. von euch einen, bzw. einen Link wo ich einen finde 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

cu


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2005)

http://www.clipart.com/en/search/split?_q=1&im=&show=all&q=skull 
Der bessere Weg ist der sich selbst einen in Illu oder Freehand zu zeichnen.

MFG


----------



## schnarnd (16. März 2005)

Oder du downloadest dir eine vond den Schriften hier:
http://www.dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=708&page=2
und machst mit denen weiter!


----------

